# 221 7/8" gross Atascosa - the facts and pics



## double play (Jun 9, 2010)

It's been a crazy 2 days so I wanted to get the facts out there for my father in law's sake.

My wife and I live just south of his place which is north of Poteet. He has about 300 acres. We first got pics of the buck about a month ago and knew he was good. We just didn't know he was THIS good. My wife, father in law and myself have been hunting him since bow season. His 300 acres, along with every other place around here is low fence. This part of the county is primarily farm country. There are no high fences or pens that I know of within 20 miles. There were other farmers/ranchers in the area hunting him as well. My father in law killed him yesterday morning. The deer was closely examined and scored today by 3 TPWD officials. He grossed 221 7/8" and netted 211 1/8" at TPWD. He scored 224" and some change at another deer contest. He will be officially scored once he dries out. 

He has 20 total points. He's a 7x6 with double drops and a few kickers.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Monster deer. Congrats.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Thats a monster....well done and congrats.


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

Awesome deer, congrats to hunter.. Hes got it all including the double throat patch..


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Congrats!!!!! Had y'all seen him in previous years?


----------



## coastman (Apr 18, 2013)

Awesome deer, congrats to him!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Very nice buck! Congrats to the hunter. Buck of a lifetime!


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Wow, what character!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Wow again! Don't worry about the ney sayers from the others here or any other forum. It happens to a rare few from a place like y'all's. Big congrats to your fil again as that's a dream kill many of us can only dream about especially on smaller land some of us have access to. Theres not anyone here or on any board that would not agree. Tell him way to go and please post pics next year of this mount.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

WOW what a buck, you think he was lost??? NOT that it matters in the least..


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

great buck and story !


----------



## ITRIED (Sep 11, 2005)

CONGRATS!! id still be shaking.... lol


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

wet dreams said:


> WOW what a buck, you think he was lost??? NOT that it matters in the least..


That reminds me of a Jerry Clower routine.

Seriously Holy Mackerel, what a buck.

Congrats...

John


----------



## Calfroper81 (Nov 4, 2012)

What a stud!!!! Don't worry about the haters. Haters gonna hate lol


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

amazing deer. any details on what he was last year?? I have to imagine a deer that was 226 this year, was probably impressive last year. amazing he made it in that small acreage low fence country.


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

The phrase "buck of a lifetime " gets overused but in this case it absolutely applies. Congrats to your FIL on a beautiful buck!!! Baker


----------



## 22fish (Dec 12, 2006)

Congrats. Awesome deer!!!!


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

elkhunter49 said:


> The phrase "buck of a lifetime " gets overused but in this case it absolutely applies. Congrats to your FIL on a beautiful buck!!! Baker


What he said^^. Outstanding buck!! Congrats to your fil.


----------



## sundownbrown (May 10, 2009)

son of a gun


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

One of the best free range bucks I have ever seen!!! Wow!
Love the typical frame with a little trashiness!!


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Nice buck!


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Amazing buck! Congrats!

I guess I missed tha hating on another thread....sad.


----------



## HELOLT (Aug 1, 2013)

Congrats on a great buck!!!


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

Swampus said:


> Love the typical frame with a little trashiness!!


 X2!

Awesome buck, I love the trash hanging

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## outtotrout09 (Apr 21, 2009)

That is a great story and glad he got him! That is like hitting six numbers in the lottery. Very nice native Texas whitetail!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Isn't 74 ranch near poteet its 27,000 acre game resort. There's good deer in your country & you proved that. Nice & I mean very nice buck.


----------



## txbuck44 (Dec 5, 2006)

Congrats!! Thats what i call "El Hefe"!!


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

AWESOME Buck!


----------



## double play (Jun 9, 2010)

*221 7/8"*

Thank you all for the kind words. I will pass them on. Below are the answers to a few questions. I've also posted a pic so you can see his ears. Even though the deer was thoroughly examined by 3 TPWD officials yesterday, and deemed "free range" there's still been some question as to why he's holding his ears in the pics. The answer; that's just how some folks hold a big head up so they can keep their hands off the horns. Also, as you might imagine, it was not the calmest scene during picture time. My wife took most of them and everyone was completely pumped but also in a minor state of shock. No one was really thinking about the skeptics because we all knew the truth.

Yes, we did have film of the buck last year. A neighboring farmer did as well. It's hard to tell from our pics because they are at night and not that great but he's clearly a big main frame 10 or 12. He doesn't appear to have any "junk". The shape of his tines were a dead give away when we saw him for the first time this year. Also, after the examination and looking at last years pics, the biologists feel good calling him 5.5 years old.

Lastly, the 74 Ranch is not that close to Poteet. It's on the other side of Campbellton which is 30+ miles south and on the other side of 37.

Again, thanks to all for the kind words. It's been a great experience for Larry. He deserves every second of it.


----------



## fisHRman (Aug 11, 2005)

A dream buck. Congratulations.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Boone and Crockett for sure!!

Congrats on the buck of a lifetime!!!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Wooeee what a buck. Guess I missed the hating on the other post. There were a few questions asked but didnt see any hating. Congratulations on a once in a lifetime deer.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

The "hating " part is how the peanut gallery - without ANY knowledge of situation- throw a turrd in the punchbowl


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Awesome free range buck!! Congrats to Larry.


----------



## DadSaid (Apr 4, 2006)

That is one beautiful big buck... congrats to your Father-n-Law...


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

CHARLIE said:


> Wooeee what a buck. Guess I missed the hating on the other post. There were a few questions asked but didnt see any hating. Congratulations on a once in a lifetime deer.


Why would someone hate someone for killing a buck of a life time or two. 
I'd have a heart attack if that guy came out. Heck, I still shake when I see a spike. LOL


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Rubberback said:


> Why would someone hate someone for killing a buck of a life time or two.
> 
> I'd have a heart attack if that guy came out. Heck, I still shake when I see a spike. LOL


Because some people who have spent millions on high fence, protein, introduced genetics, etc aren't going to accept that a deer like that could develop without those benefits.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Awesome deer, big congrats to the hunter!



double play said:


> Yes, we did have film of the buck last year. A neighboring farmer did as well. It's hard to tell from our pics because they are at night and not that great but *he's clearly a big main frame 10 or 12. He doesn't appear to have any "junk". The shape of his tines were a dead give away when we saw him for the first time this year.* Also, after the examination and looking at last years pics, the biologists feel good calling him 5.5 years old.


Have yall been feeding a lot of protein this year or did the deer add all that extra alone on the free range this year?


----------



## double play (Jun 9, 2010)

There's no protein being fed within miles that I am aware of. Although I can only vouch for my inlaws place and the adjoining landowners. It wouldn't really make sense as the deer don't have to go far before they run into folks that will shoot them just because they walk by. This deer spent the bulk of his time between 3 separate ranches/farms, all of them 400 acres of less, but all of them bordering each other. We've learned a lot more about where he spent his time since Larry killed him because everyone came forward with their trail cam pics.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Kyle 1974 said:


> Because some people who have spent millions on high fence, protein, introduced genetics, etc aren't going to accept that a deer like that could develop without those benefits.


O lord I can't comment here I could start WW 3. I just hunt for meat these days.


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

Rubberback said:


> O lord I can't comment here I could start WW 3. I just hunt for meat these days.


Regardless if you hunt for meat or not. Thats one heck of a deer and guess what...There is still meat involved in the taking of this deer. These people don't seem to be the "cut the head off and leave the rest" type.

OMT-you don't raise giant bucks on low fence where everyone around you hunt. Good bucks but not giants.

Personally I'm not a fan of growing deer. Because anyone reading this could shoot a monster if was raised and you got the long straw to go shoot it...to me it would be nothing special about it.

But this deer...in this situation...I'd be pumped!

Congrats OP FIL!


----------



## double play (Jun 9, 2010)

Please don't start the old high vs. low fence debate. We only posted the deer because someone else did and we wanted to get the truth out. This is just about a great deer that happened to develop on his own in a low fence part of the world.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Full body mount? It deserves one in this case.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Captn C said:


> Regardless if you hunt for meat or not. Thats one heck of a deer and guess what...There is still meat involved in the taking of this deer. These people don't seem to be the "cut the head off and leave the rest" type.
> 
> OMT-you don't raise giant bucks on low fence where everyone around you hunt. Good bucks but not giants.
> 
> ...


O I like big horns & I hunt a lot. But I just hunt on a hundred acres & I'm happy either way. I know one think Thanksgiving coming up & I'm shooting a doe I'm out of meat. Well, good meat.


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

Absolute MONSTER!!!!......Congrats


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

If that would have walked out in front of me I would have had the worse case of rubber barrel ever witnessed by man. Do you know where Schattel is? Reckon his brother or uncle may be jacking around there, pretty good ways from Poteet but I can dream.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

love it...
some big dollar joints are grinding their teeth...
5.5 yrs, probally in his peak.
to the OP, is there any peanut farming around there?
if so, he may have a few sons w/the same potential.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Awesome Buck, Congrats well done!!


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Congrats to your FIL, beautiful deer.


----------



## koyhoward (Jan 8, 2007)

Beautiful buck! Congrats to your FIL! Truly a once in a lifetime deer!


----------



## FishinAG22 (Apr 9, 2011)

Congrats on the toad! That buck has it all, typical frame, drops and some trash. Just how I like my women....a little on the trashy side....wait that is a country song too.  :dance:


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

Congrats! That is one heck of a deer and even better story!


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

I have to comment twice on this thread. Man what a Dream Buck!! I'm so happy for your FIL. I bet he is still sleepless...


----------



## Blue Devil 7 (Aug 25, 2005)

Insane! What a great buck. Congrats to your FIL.


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

Buck of a lifetime !!


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

what a giant.....awesome deer.....congrats to your FIL


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Rack Ranch said:


> I have to comment twice on this thread. Man what a Dream Buck!! I'm so happy for your FIL. I bet he is still sleepless...


lol, I didn't even comment yet because I didn't know what to say, simply amazing. Congrats to the hunter.


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

That is an amazing deer congrats to him and thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

What a dream deer! Congrats to ur fil


----------



## Capt sharky (Feb 22, 2012)

Thats one lucky dude congrats awesome deer sounds well diserved


----------



## RockportAggie (Aug 23, 2013)

Awesome, absolutely awesome.


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

Congratulations, that's an awesome set of antlers.


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

One hell of a deer for low fence


----------



## hook'n'em (Aug 11, 2007)

That is a beautiful animal. Congrats!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## marsh bandit (Aug 17, 2011)

That is an awesome buck!!!! Maybe his bloodline will wander through my back yard. I've hung the Tinks 69 around my house like Christmas lights


----------



## cpope (Jul 12, 2007)

Congrats that is an awesome buck!!


----------

